# Rookie needs advice on flower beds and shrubs...



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have some large flower beds taken over by clover and other weeds. What are the most effective and efficient ways to get rid of the weeds? I am not saving much other than the monkey grass border and a few shrubs/plants/trees that are decent. Could I spray the clover/weeds or is that not a good idea? I was considering tilling, then spraying, waiting a week and planting new shrubs.

Also any advice on easy to maintain shrubs that will make it through a cold winter would be much appreciated. Thanks

I will take some pics and post them tomorrow...


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

here are some pics. thanks


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I can't see any pics.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> I can't see any pics.


I don't even see that "red x" box. :help:


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

*that was pretty bad, lets try again on the pics...*

anything??


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I sprayed my flower beds with roundup to get rid of all the weeds and they were gone in about 2 days. 

Just be sure not to spray it on the plants you want to keep. It does say not to plant for 4 months but that's just their recommendation.


----------



## Caveman (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suggestion*

Lightly spray everything that you want dead with Round Up (not the extended control stuff) very early in the morning. Wait a few day for it to die, then till the soil. Get a few bags of compost and till them into the soil, then start planting.

When you use a weed killer like round up, it IS NOT necessary to saturate the plant. Just lightly spray the leaves.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

What they said about killing the weeds.

I would put azaleas in the flower bed from the first picture. They are hardy and really pretty this time of year. Then plant some vincas or another mounding flower behind the monkey grass to add a little late summer color.

The long flower bed along the window in the last pic, I would put knockout roses or just regular roses.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

And once you get everything planted, lay a good cover of mulch.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Clover is very easy to take out with a hoe...good exercise, fresh air, and very rewarding.....then like stated above cover with mulch.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> I sprayed my flower beds with roundup to get rid of all the weeds and they were gone in about 2 days.
> 
> Just be sure not to spray it on the plants you want to keep. It does say not to plant for 4 months but that's just their recommendation.


if the label says not to plant for 4 months...you have more than one chemical in there..glysophate has no soil activity at all.


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks for the tips and advice. I ended up using some weakly concentrated round up on the real bad areas and then went through with the hoe and rake. It looks really nice and ready for shrubs/plants. I will take some pics after work tonight and post them.

I also think this heat and lack of rain helped a bunch in killing some of the button weed and clover.

one last thing, i figured out that my sprinkler lines are only about 4-6 inches under the soil in one of my beds. i cracked the line in 2 spots and caused a nice headache. anyways be careful if you inherit a homemade custom install job on yard sprinklers.


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

after some sweat...now just need some :cloud:


----------

